# Light Timer



## Vince302

I was looking for a timer the other day but their was so much different model , can't decide wich one ..

the mechanical one , its good ? does it make some sound because its in my bedroom and i don't want to ear some clic or whatever...

i prefer the look af the digital one ...

any advantage for one or other ?

mec:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST%2Fbrowse%2F3%2FHouseHome%2F2%2FElectrical%2FElectricalTimers%2FPRD~0528808P%2FMinuterie%2BNoma%2B%25E0%2Bdeux%2Br%25E9glages%2FCROSSSELL~0528876+Minuterie%2Banalogique%2B%2B24%2Bheures%2B%2BBrinks%2B%2B10%2BA.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442459543&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672799&bmForm=form_locale_change&bmFormID=1300204866638&bmUID=1300204866638&bmLocale=fr_CA

digital

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3/HouseHome/2/Electrical/ElectricalTimers/PRD~0528867P/Noma%252BIndoor%252BProgrammable%252BTimer%25252C/CROSSSELL~0528808%20Noma%2BTimer%2BWith%2BTwo%2BOn%252FOff%2BSettings.jsp?locale=en

or this one :

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3/HouseHome/2/Electrical/ElectricalTimers/PRD~0528817P/Noma%252BProgrammable%252BTimer/CROSSSELL~0528867%20Noma%2BIndoor%2BProgrammable%2BTimer%2B.jsp?locale=en


----------



## jp80911

all mine are mechanical ones, i just go with the cheapest one that can handle whatever wattage/current my light is. i haven't heard any sound coming out of them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I have a couple similar to the mechanical one and they all work fine. Some may have a faint hum/ buzz from the mechanics but the ones I have are pretty silent. I have another mechanical one in my room that does buzz abit but it is not loud enough to lose any sleep over.

I've never used the digital one so im not sure how good it is. Either way they are farily cheap so you cant really go wrong with either though it is probably going to be quieter then your filter so noise isn't really an issue either way. I'd probably go with a mechanical one as it looks alot simpler to use. It will turn stuff on the exact same way every day while it seems the digital one can varry abit day to day but if its just for a light or something a mechanical one works fine.

My one with pins that you stick in (from walmart I belevive) makes abit of noise while my other does not (marineland aquarium light timer- I think it may even be less then 9$).


----------



## kanito107

i have kind of like an extension cord but isnt long, where i plug in my ligh and just use a remote to turn them on or off. idk if this would be what you like or not.


----------



## Vince302

finally i bought the little cheap mechanical one ..

thanks !


----------



## Vince302

someone can explain me how its work !

the 6h30 pm is on the grey side or white side , its not really clear...

I want to set it to start at 1h30 pm and stock at 8h30 pm

it say ensure the manual override swith is "ON" position , what its this ??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Just put the on pin at the time you want it on and the off pin when you want it off. You then have to manually spin the top to line the white arrow up with the current time. Id probably use the gray side as pm though it does not matter as long as the white arrow is lined up with the current time. The am and pm side is relative to the current time and the timer mechanically keeps time from there so it doesnt matter which side is which.

Im not sure what the scrolling wheel at the top does but mine has it soo though I don't use it.


----------



## Vince302

i just do what you said and still don't work , i set the light to start at 7h30 pm to make a test since its 7h12 here but the light is " on" already wtf, i turn the round button at the top and it doesn't change anything


----------



## Vince302

That was that scrolling wheel, if i turn it the on/off pin push the interruptor and light is still "on" all the time .


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Vince302 said:


> i just do what you said and still don't work , i set the light to start at 7h30 pm to make a test since its 7h12 here but the light is " on" already wtf, i turn the round button at the top and it doesn't change anything


Ya im not sure what the round buttom thing does. I'd just use another pin to turn it off then scroll the dial around back to the right time then re add the pins. If you don't understand what im saying trial and error always works


----------



## Vince302

Yeah I wasn't waiting long enough at first , i think the scroll button is to keep the circuit close , like if there is no timer , if you don't want to use it Iguess? anyway it works now with the scroll close , just need to install it and set the clock.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

So you were spinning it too fast then? I noticed your pins wwere pretty close in the pic and ya if you spin it too fast you may not have it go on so you needed to give it a second (a few seconds for some lights) to startup.


----------



## Vince302

No light started quickly, i'm not sure what i was doing wrong at first haha , i just didn't look closely enough how the pins work .. i installed it couple hour ago and its fine .


----------



## RedneckR0nin

I have anti surge timer power bars and they work wicked. Much better than the ballist timers I had a couple years ago. My powerheads and lighting on timer section and my filters, heater, water polisher on continous. They only cost like 9 bucks at wal mart.


----------



## PhantastickFish

big-lots item. $3.oo.


----------

